

John McCarthy turns 80 - tuukkah
http://www-formal.stanford.edu/jmc/personal.html

======
portLAN
_Responding to Richard Dawkins's pestering his fellow atheists to "come out",
I mention that I am indeed an atheist. To count oneself as an atheist one need
not claim to have a proof that no gods exist. One need merely think that the
evidence on the god question is in about the same state as the evidence on the
werewolf question._

Hopefully this will outrage lots of founders so they will refuse to use Lisp,
thus giving me another competitive advantage.

I would like to take this opportunity to recommend C#, PHP, and ASP.NET to my
prospective competition. Oh, and especially Java.

~~~
brlewis
> C#, PHP, and ASP.NET to my prospective competition. Oh, and especially Java.

Those sound interesting. Could you please tell us something about their
implementors' religious beliefs? Politics too, if you have that information.

------
michaelneale
(happy-birthday)

